
Ask HN: As a freelance app dev, what retainer can I best offer to my clients? - thr2178008
What would be a good retainer that I can provide to my clients whom I build mobile apps for? What are you guys offering, what are you charging?
======
chmaynard
I love the idea of retainers, because it offers the freelancer a chance at a
steady income. However, clients generally don't want to pay a retainer to
someone doing new development. A retainer is probably more appropriate if
you're maintaining an existing app that's already in production. That said,
the amount of a retainer is totally negotiable based on your special knowledge
and skills. If you wrote the app, you're in an excellent bargaining position.
Go for it!

